# Moving to CyberJaya from India. Need help in Renting a House



## movingtoML (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I got an offer from an IT firm in Cyberjaya for 7000MYR Per month. 

Is this good and how much tax do i need to Pay for this Salary?.

Is cyberjaya a Good place for Living or is there any other place near by which is Safe and good for Living?.

What are the Rent charges for a 1 BHK house?. I am going to Join on August and Really need your help. It would be great if someone Living in Cyberjaya/KL could reply to my Post.


Thanks in Advance....


----------

